# Jazz Ear-training: Steve Masakowski



## distressed_romeo (Apr 4, 2007)

Got this in the mail this morning from Jazzwise.

Highly recommend it, even if you're not into playing pure jazz. It's probably the most practical approach to ear-training I've seen yet. I've been working with it for a few hours and have already seen results. It's a far more organic approach to the subject than texts like Gary Willis' book, and the traditional methods that are used in most schools.

As a wierd aside, I just realised my ear is much much better than it was a few months ago... Nice suprise!


----------



## yespleasevicar (Apr 13, 2007)

What sort of techniques do they apply? The standard relative pitch training but with wider intervals and chord formation?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 13, 2007)

yespleasevicar said:


> What sort of techniques do they apply? The standard relative pitch training but with wider intervals and chord formation?



No, it's more direct than that. What you do is, you have several back tracks that start off by playing a chord scale from a key you know, and then do the same thing through different keys that you have to try and follow. You're given a series of small phrases that you have to move through the chords as they change. There are different backing tracks for the diatonic major modes, the harmonic minor, melodic minor, and harmonic major. The idea is to get you to relate directly to the chords as they move.


----------



## yespleasevicar (Apr 13, 2007)

..sounds knackering haha. Well very useful too. still knackering tho


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 13, 2007)

Actually, it's not nearly as painful as it sounds. I've seen results with it after only a few days of practice.


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 13, 2007)

That definatly sounds interesting.


----------

